# Happy Holidays from me and Loki the Santa Tegu



## CaseyUndead (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas !!! fine looking Tegu ....


----------



## Bwindi (Dec 27, 2010)

I rather have that come down my chimney


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 27, 2010)

"alright, I wore the hat patiently, now where are my milk and cookies?" 

Or maybe eggs and liver for tegu santa. :-D


----------



## crox (Dec 28, 2010)

Cleaning up after feeding my tegus liver is the woooooorst. It would be a xmas bloodbath.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol. And he could leave frozen rats and uv bulbs in everyone's stocking.


----------



## Orion (Dec 28, 2010)

AWESOME! TEGUCLAWS! LMBO!


----------

